# November Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

:smile2: Let the voting begin! Choose all your favorites.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

So far 8 votes..... let's see how many votes we can get this month.....


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

So hard to choose. ALL our "hard working" pups are adorable


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Rob's GRs said:


> So far 8 votes..... let's see how many votes we can get this month.....


17 votes, let's keep them coming!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*29 *Votes in so far.......... 

Look through the entries and make your selections!



> *** Voting Poll
> 
> It's time to vote! Choose your favorite pics from our members Working Goldens entries.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm having trouble choosing my favorites, Have you voted yet!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

32 members have voted and there's still time to vote!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to vote everyone, only 33 votes in so far. 

Look through the entries and make your selections.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Time to vote everyone, only 33 votes in so far.
> 
> Look through the entries and make your selections.


Maybe more members will vote this weekend.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Don't forget to vote everyone, 37 votes in so far. 

*Voting ends Monday 11-27-2017 at 06:10 PM*


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Darn!! I guess I should have read the instructions better! I only voted for one - but I love ALL of the hard-working Goldens! Oh well. Next month.....


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

39 members have voted. There's a few days left before the poll will close on 11-27-2017 at 06:10 PM


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Still sitting at only 39 votes, don't miss out on picking your favorites. 
It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you like. 

*Voting ends Monday, 11-27-17 @ 6:10 PM EST. *

Hope to see more votes before the poll closes!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Still sitting at only 39 votes, don't miss out on picking your favorites.
> It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you like.
> 
> *Voting ends Monday, 11-27-17 @ 6:10 PM EST. *
> ...


Just over 2 days left to vote!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There's currently a tie........


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

41 Votes in...........


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

This voting ends tomorrow (Monday) if you have not voted yet.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

44 votes in, it's a very close race. If you haven't voted yet, there's not much time. *Voting ends Monday, 11-27-17 @ 6:10 PM EST. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

We've got another tie again...........


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

45 Votes in so far, there is a TIE.

*Voting ends tomorrow Monday 11-27-17 @ 6:10 PM EST. *

Look through the entries and make your selections. 
You can vote for as many entries as you want.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*TODAY* is the last day to Vote in the November Photo Contest. 

*Poll closes TODAY at 6:10 PM EST. *

Look through the entries and make your selections. It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you want.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*48 votes are in. Time's running out, the poll closes at* *6:10 PM EST*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> *48 votes are in. Time's running out, the poll closes at* *6:10 PM EST*


bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

_*Voting ends today at 6:10 PM EST*_, don't miss out on casting your votes!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> _*Voting ends today at 6:10 PM EST*_, don't miss out on casting your votes!


Only a few minutes left to vote!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to Cathy's Gunner.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you all that voted for our picture. It is really special because Gunner was diagnosed with anal gland cancer in July. He had five rounds of chemo and just finished his last one. He is in remission now and will be checked (chest X-ray and ultrasound) every three months. We are looking forward to getting back to Children’s Hospital to do his therapy work. I can’t begin to tell you how special winning the November contest was to us. Thank you again.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations Cathy’s Gunner


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Cathy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Congrats, Cathy! Very well deserved!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Cathy, great photo!.


----------

